# Char Griller Smokin' Champ-Need Help



## chief2112 (Jun 22, 2016)

We just bought a Char-Griller Smokin' Champ (Model 1624). I have always wanted a smoker and Home Depot had the price tag wrong on this one and had to honor it. Normally it was $199 and we got it for $99!!!

Any assistance in using this thing is greatly appreciated. I guess one question is how to go about using the side smoker. My plan is to smoke just a little 4 lb Boston Butt. 

Any assistance and pointers is so greatly appreciated. I'm really new at this. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

I'm not familiar with your smoker, but try using the search feature (magnifying glass, top right) & type in your smoker.

Al


----------

